# Best Mate



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

I said to my best mate "Do you want to see a sperm whale?"

He said yes, So I spunked in his wife's fat face.

I no longer have a best friend.


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

Now *that's* a funny one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

